# 2021 blazer bay 1900 w/ 115hp yamaha



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

NOW AVAILABLE!!!!
SAVE THOUSANDS ON THIS ALMOST NEW BAY BOAT!!!
2021 Blazer Bay 1900 powered by a 115hp Yamaha. Options include two tone hull, 3 blade prop, stainless steel cleats, large front console, rear live well, anchor locker, flip seat assembly w/ice chest, glove box, 36gal. gas tank and aluminum trailer. 8hrs $31,995 plus ttl. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call us today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

